# Kingwood, WV-743218-08-1088 Nikita, YF Blk/silver



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11543130


NIkita, 1 yr old female blk/silver, likes Duke (MGS) she came in with. He has his own post.

Kingwood,WV-743218-08-1088 Nikita, YF b/silver

Pls load pics


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Kingwood,WV-743218-08-1088 Nikita, YF b/silver*










08-1088-Nikita 

German Shepherd Dog
Large Young Female Dog Pet ID: 743218-08-1088 
Preston County Animal Shelter, Kingwood, WV 

08-1088-Nikita is a beautiful 1 year-old German Shepherd female. She is friendly with adults and an older child at the shelter. She likes the dog she came in with, a male GermanS Shepherd, but we are not sure about female dogs. Please contact us ASAP if interested in her. We are Preston County's only animal control facility, so intake is high and the pets' time here is short. Adoption days are Mondays and Wednesdays 11AM-7PM. 

<span style="color: #FF0000">Kingwood, WV 
304-329-3461</span>


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Kingwood,WV-743218-08-1088 Nikita, YF b/silver*

Also noted on shelter web site:

We are out-of-state adopter- and rescue-friendly!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Kingwood,WV-743218-08-1088 Nikita, YF b/silver*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Kingwood,WV-743218-08-1088 Nikita, YF b/silver*

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Kingwood,WV-743218-08-1088 Nikita, YF b/silver*

She looks sad!


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Kingwood,WV-743218-08-1088 Nikita, YF b/silver*

She is gorgeous!!


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Kingwood,WV-743218-08-1088 Nikita, YF b/silver*

Any News?


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Kingwood,WV-743218-08-1088 Nikita, YF b/silver*

What a pretty girl.


----------



## hsteepe (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Kingwood,WV-743218-08-1088 Nikita, YF b/silver*

BIG BUMP!!!


----------



## hsteepe (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Kingwood,WV-743218-08-1088 Nikita, YF b/silver*

According to Petfinder site she is showing "Adoption Pending" 
Whoo hoo!! I pray she has her forever home.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Kingwood,WV-743218-08-1088 Nikita, YF b/silver*

Her buddy, Duke, that she came in with (has separate post) has an Adoption Pending also


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Kingwood,WV-743218-08-1088 Nikita, YF b/silver*

ADOPTED


----------

